# Tendon Transfer - Finger



## coderguy1939 (Nov 10, 2007)

Surgeon performed a tendon transfer from one finger to another -- left little finger extensor digitorum communis to middle finger.  The closest I can come to this is 26497.  Does anyone else have experience with this procedure?  Thanks.


----------

